
Ashley Madison’s former CEO is trying to erase his past - uptown
http://fusion.net/story/315958/noel-biderman-ashley-madison-erased/
======
swang
I feel like this will just anger more people. Better to just accept what
happened, take responsibility and ask people to let him move on.

Scrubbing your past when you're this notorious seems like a difficult thing to
do and makes you look less sympathetic.

~~~
pravda
Sympathetic? That guy effectively stole millions of dollars from customers. He
should spend the rest of his life in prison.

------
nasalgoat
Even more loathsome than their tactics was the fact that they were basically
tricking men into signing up, with mostly fake profiles, then charging money
to have your account removed.

It's one thing to offer a service that people find distasteful, but another to
lie and cheat people.

~~~
arcanus
> but another to lie and cheat people

Wasn't the site explicitly created to enable liars and cheaters?

------
jaredcwhite
Biderman made himself known by providing an unequivocal mechanism to destroy
hundreds of people's lives. He will forever be known for that, because karma.

